# Describe yourself and your ideal girlfriend/boyfriend?



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

....


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Me*
Personality = mood swings, loving, caring, artistic, intelligent, lazy, loves music with all his heart, gets along easily with most people, perverted

Appearance = 5'5, 135lbs, pale skin, Dickies/jeans and a band shirt, straight white teeth, skinhead status haircut, broad shoulders, soon to have tattoos

*Ideal girlfriend*
Personality = sweet, caring, loyal, willing to try new things, intelligent, "a lady in the street but a freak in the bed", fun, exciting, romantic

Appearance = thick (think Hilary Duff before she became skeletor), pretty face


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Me 

Personality- funny ( atleast i think? ) undersatnding, loving, caring, stupid i don't know! i hate describing myself!

Appearance- 5'5', 150 lbs. Athletic, have all my teeth, shaved head, one tattoo on my arm, 4 -pack the other 2 went into hiding , Pale, clear skin (cept for this one pimple i have on my forehead right now, it's going away tho) 


Ideal girlfriend- One who also has SA so we both know what to expect from eachother. Not bigger then me but still able to beat me up  skinny but curvy in the right spots, pale, easy to talk to.

I guess thats it :stu I suck at these type of things.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

^ we think he is _hawt_. we're just not interested in any human boys at the moment. :stu

sorry for not following lonelyheart's example, but we're never comfortable when we're asked to describe ourselves. barnabas likes to think she's kind and all-around flexible, but we think she's just (as always) delusioning herself.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Haha.

Me
Personality: shy, nice, thoughtful, like loud music, boring but ambitious, dreamer, loner.
Appearance: I say ugly, but maybe thats just me. <---- See pic.

Her
Personality: ummm...? similar to me in some ways, but different in others.
Appearance: most or all limbs intact. not hugely fat.


----------



## blackwidow (May 2, 2007)

*Me*
Personalilty: independent, introverted, shy, no close friends, no family, caring, very sensitive, considerate and respectful, affectionate, mature but playful, clean and organized, creative, intelligent, I'm obsessed with learning (from art, science and technology, to knitting, sewing, and health/cooking), geeky, casual gamer, active, healthy eater, animal lover, senior lover, bookworm, very critical of myself, but not critical of others, always try to find positive things in other people.

Appearance: 5'4", slim, long black hair, brown eyes. I'm a girly girl, I like fashion, exercise, and take care of myself, (but unfortunately that still does nothing for my self-esteem).

*Ideal Guy*
Personality: strong, independent (he should be comfortable with himself, and not need me or anyone else to make him happy), mature (but also likes playing games with me, and running around with dogs), caring, not too social, affectionate, good sense of humor, intelligent, loves learning just as much as I do, share some of my interests, but also has his own. Loves animals and seniors, not critical of other people (very important - critical people scare me).

Appearance: I really don't have a preference, I like geeks though, seriously (think Linus Torvalds...yumm). But the man I married who fits the personality of my ideal guy looks more like a male model, tall, nice build, dark hair, deep blue eyes, and charming smile...oh well, at least he made it in the personality department.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I don't know what my ideal mate would be like because I can't picture any type of person who would be compatible with me in a typical heterosexual relationship.

I mean I could list a bunch of features I find attractive in people, but I can't picture anyone with those features who would go well with me.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Umm, I'm quiet of course, creative, unique, I like the internet, horror movies, music(metal), writing, drawing, sewing/dollmaking, painting, etc... everybody knows what I look like. If not just look at my icon to the left.

My ideal boyfriend looks just like Jared Leto, but I'm the only girl he'll even look at and he would never lie to me, cheat on me, or do anything to ever make me sad or hurt in any way.

Yeah...impossible. :sigh

Seriously though, all but the Jared Leto thing[which that would be nice but somebody that hot would NEVER look twice at me]...is what I want in a guy. Well of course he can look at other girls...but I wish I would be the only girl that he would ever want. :sigh And I do prefer dark hair and people who have similar interests to me...but it depends on the person really.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

^^ It's not hard to find a boyfriend like what you wrote.... except maybe the Jared Leto thing

If you're having trouble finding honest and faithful guys, maybe you're also demanding other features in a guy that are harder to come by.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

It IS hard to find an honest, faithful guy.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Honest and faithful guys are all over the place. We're just not the guys who typically have what it takes to approach girls.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

*Re: re: Describe yourself and your ideal girlfriend/boyfrien*

-


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Describe yourself and your ideal girlfriend/boyfrien*



PGVan said:


> Honest and faithful guys are all over the place. We're just not the guys who typically have what it takes to approach girls.


See, that's why they're hard to find then. :b


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Someone who's not a complete ****.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Describe yourself and your ideal girlfriend/boyfrien*



Strange Religion said:


> Someone who's not a complete ****.


This is part of a disturbing trend of women making up these ridiculous new deal breakers, it's ruining my life. First they excluded the bastards, then it was the arseholes, then the pieces of sh*t, the c*cksuckers, the wankers, the f*ckers and now the complete c*nts. I need yet another new identity to hide under.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I guess you can't help it if you're all of the above. :b 

I was about to say something dirrrty, but I'm being a good girl.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

It's nice that you left it open-ended because now the _dirrrty_ remark is whatever I want it to be, which means that by default you are a sexual deviant on the same level as a **** like yours truly.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm honoured.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

> straight/white teeth


The forehead was high, and very pale, and singularly placid; and the once jetty hair fell partially over it, and overshadowed the hollow temples with innumerable ringlets, now of a vivid yellow, and jarring discordantly, in their fantastic character, with the reigning melancholy of the countenance. The eyes were lifeless, and lustreless, and seemingly pupilless, and I shrank involuntarily from their glassy stare to he contemplation of the thin and shrunken lips. They parted; and in a smile of peculiar meaning, the teeth of the changed Berenice disclosed themselves slowly to my view. Would to God that I had never beheld them, or that, having done so, I had died!


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

.....


----------

